# westinghouse dryer won't heat up enough



## Billy99 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi all, my mums dryer only puts out about half the heat that it should, now I checked the heating coil and that heats up good, used a multimeter on all the thermostats for continuity and all get the same reading also checked the heating coil for continuity and all seems good, also there is no blockages, anyone know what else this could be.
thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you measured the line voltage ? 

Use caution doing this, you will be exposed to high voltage and high current.

BG


----------



## Billy99 (Oct 5, 2006)

No I have not done that, don't like the idea of playing around with electricity I don't know enough to be confident in doing so, but thanks anyway for your reply.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not knowing how places (homes) are wired in Australia, I can't say more. In the USA we use 2- 120volt legs, if one leg stops working the dryer still can work, but not heat very well, i.e. ½ the voltage to the heating element.

If you are NOT confident checking the voltage, don't.

BG


----------



## Billy99 (Oct 5, 2006)

My thoughts also, I think i will get the man out that knows what he is doing, thanks guys anyway.


----------



## Billy99 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just another thought I just had, there is a half heat switch on the front dials and also a full strength switch, now when I use either switch it doesn't change the temp, so i was thinking maybe the actual full strength switch is not working properly, anyone know how to test this switch, can i do this with a multimeter ?


----------



## Billy99 (Oct 5, 2006)

After making sure all connections were on tight it seems to be working good again, must have been a loose connection, really don't know for sure I will see how it goes, thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you got it figured out.

BG


----------

